# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  VirusInfo в 2013 году

## Никита Соловьев

Уважаемые участники и гости VirusInfo! Подходит к концу 2013 год, за эти 365 дней наш портал получил множество нововведений, которые были положительно восприняты и продолжают улучшаться, чтобы сделать процесс оказания помощи ещё проще, а качество - ещё выше.

Итак, в 2013 году стартовал новый сервис экспресс проверки компьютера под названием *VirusDetector*, он позволяет быстро получить подробную информацию о состоянии системы. За год работы нового сервиса было проверено *6623* системы, для анализа было получено *167925* файлов объемом *261 Гб*, из которых *123304* уникальные. *2093* файла были признаны вредоносными, они содержались в *1316* архивах, присланных для анализа, это означает, что каждый пятый архив содержал вредоносное программное обеспечение. *320* вредоносных программ были признаны новыми и отправлены в антивирусные лаборатории. *124004* файла признано легитимными, из них *81802* уникальные. Мы надеемся, что в будущем VirusDetector станет ещё популярнее и Вы также можете поучаствовать в развитии сервиса, порекомендовав его своим друзьям или разместив ссылку на персональной странице.

Продолжает работу и привычный всем раздел "*Помогите!*", где помощь оказывается нашими консультантами. В 2013 году было создано *11187* заявок. Среди наиболее отметившихся обращений в этом году первое место занимают заявки с рекламными баннерами в браузере и вредоносные программы, осуществляющие произвольный переход на рекламные сайты. Продолжают встречаться вредоносные программы, подменяющие адреса DNS с целью отображения рекламы или перенаправления на рекламные сайты. Большой популярностью, к сожалению, продолжают пользоваться многочисленныешифровальщики файлов. 
В 2013 году был запущен новый формат обучения на нашем сайте. Полностью обновлена теоретическая  и практическая часть, тестирование обучающихся теперь выполняется в системе moodle. Для желающих стать консультантом в нашем разделе "Помогите!" и оказывать помощь посетителям предусмотрена стажировка под наблюдением консультантов проекта.

Узнать больше о системе обучения Вы можете здесь, для регистрации необходимо подать заявку.

Подпишитесь, чтобы знать о всех нововведениях в наступающем году: *VK |  FB  | Twitter  | LinkedIn*


_
С наступающим Новым Годом!_

----------

*Ilya Shabanov*,  *mike 1*,  *olejah*,  *Techno*,  *Дeнис*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

